# delima...whats your opinion



## strange_screams (Apr 10, 2005)

So, my lease is up at the end of the month, and the plan was to move in with a friend of mine, who found possibly the cheapest apartment in my town....but there is a delimma...

is paying less then 200 dollars a month and being able to do anything i want, like paint the walls/ make improvments, change things to my liking...worth putting up with a slum land lord?

its in the "historical district and right next to a police station, so although its in a some what bad naiborhood its relitivly safe, Im not a slight girl and not scared of anything, im tall and have done some wight lifting and kick boxing so i can defend myself, and because of the naibors im not worried about my personal property...

ive always dreamed of being able to paint and the likes, but there are far to few plugs in the walls, expessially with my hobbies, computers and aquariums...

most of the house isnt that bad and fixable cosmetics wise, the kitchen however is slowly sinking into the mire...

paying what ill be paying will save me about 150 to 200 dollors a month with a roomate, and about 400 a month or more living by myself...so, is it worth the extra effort, oh yeah, and there is no airconditioning/heating..

with the current cost of living here, even though its low, $200 is a good chunk of change for me

your opinions please?
PM


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

I think this would be a better question for people that you know and know you. While the folks here on APC are great folks, most of us don't know you well enough or your circumstances to be able to give great advice on something big like this. There are far too many unknowns for us on the internet to know to guide you properly.
However, if you are considering this and want to know more about the safety. Walk into the next-doorpolice station and ask them about the safety of the area and if they know anything about the landlord. Ask other tenants what they think about living there. Just the fact that you portrayed your future landlord as a slumlord should be something you should consider as well -seems like you've already flagged that as a potential issue. Also, it's probably cheap for a reason. Find out why.

The only advice I would give would be sure to do your homework before committing. Also, ask people who you know and trust. Parents, siblings, close friends, etc.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Pro:* 
$200 Cheaper
Freedom to rennovate

*Cons:* 
Bad Neighborhood
Questional neighbors?
Limited Electrical outlets
Need to find a roommate that wants to live in same conditions
Slum lord
Police station sirens
Sinking Kitchen

To me it seems like there are a lot of cons verse pros. I would fork out the extra money for a better place. As time goes by and you can afford to own your own place I would then think about making the place your own (in terms of painting, rennovations, etc).

-John N.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I too think that the cons outweigh the pros, and if it's a less than reputable landlord, if you have any big problems (leaky roof, failed electrical, plugged toilet, mice/rats, etc.) you'd probably have a hard time getting him/her to do anything about it, so it could be miserable. The fact that it doesn't have any AC or heating would deter me right away, especially since you have tanks that would most likely sway way too much in the extremes. I know that TX doesn't get that cold, and if you have tank heaters it would probably be okay, but when it gets hot, whew.... :shock:


----------

